# Cuyahoga River



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

Headed to the Cuyahoga river to learn some pools. Can I get a little point in the right direction to get started.
Thanks.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

I would suggest a different river......if catching fish is up on your list. It's a beautiful river that I've fished for years, but I wish it was stocked. I know some amazing spots that look fishy as all get out........but have never produced a fish. Equally frustrating, are the spots that give up one fish and then never produce ever again.....lol. On the positive side there's usually some elbow room. Enjoy the hiking if you go. Fish are far and few between.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

After a good rain tinkers creek may hold a few, I've caught them there before in the spring.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

I beg to differ...I hope they NEVER stock it!! Few fish = Few people. 

I have fished it for over 30 years. I would say fishing in it has really gone down hill. Cleaner water but the pressure and netting ( some may know what I mean) have really hurt it.


----------

